# what song gets you in trouble??



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if you guys are like me some songs really get you pumped up when your just riding or like me and looking at a hole. i look and question myself on a normal day but if a song is playing im like o yeah i got this...........

At the moment that song for me is by Godsmack- Crying like a *it*h Skillet- Hero BFV-Betrayl


keep this thread going if yall are the same way or am i just a oddball 

:rockn:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Sulfur by SlipKnot
Master of Puppets by Metallica
Anything by Godsmack
Otep
KMFDM
Stonesour
Limp Bizkit- faith (entire album for that matter)
Devil Driver-Swing'in the Dead, Meet the Wretched


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

ur an oddbal...................J/K!



how bout the theme from 'ROCKY'






.

LOL....just in the vid...ur sitting in front of that big hole no one dares to go in....the crowd cheers you on...then someone shouts "YOU CAN DO IT!"... the rest is history.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

YEAH! sulfer- slipknot :rockn:
Edgecrusher- Fear Factory (this song makes me violent and wanna kick stuff) :aargh4:
Any Song by STEMM ( yyyeeeeaaaaaahhh!)


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

or




 
maybe even


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

swampthing said:


> YEAH! sulfer- slipknot :rockn:
> Edgecrusher- Fear Factory (this song makes me violent and wanna kick stuff) :aargh4:
> Any Song by STEMM ( yyyeeeeaaaaaahhh!)


Edgecrusher FTW! that song does get you pumped! :rockn:


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Kick it in the Sticks- Brantley Gilbert
Hell on Wheels- Brantley Gilbert
Burn it to the Ground- Nickelback

They all make me wanna tie one on and do some stupid stuff!


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

smackdown-thousand foot krutch
fire it up-thousand foot krutch


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

parkway drive - sirens song


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kick it in the sticks - Brantley Gilbert
He'll on wheels - Brantley Gilbert
Saddle up - colt ford
My kinda country - Randy houser


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont listen to music while ridin . i listen to music too much while i work . i drive a truck so what else is there to do .


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man i thought i listened to hard stuff. some of you guys make my music look like classical hahahaha and btw i love brantley, casey donahue, eli young, colt, sunny leford and them boys but those are my drinking chilling songs lol.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

yea but saddle up by colt ford makes just wanna go grab the bull by the horn and do something stupid lol:haha:


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

50 cent-in da club


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Edgecrusher - Fear Factory (FTMFW)
Shock- Fear factory
Jumpdaf*ckup- Soulfly
Rowboat- Coal Chamber
Demonoid Phenomenon- Rob Zombie
Pretty much anything by Zombie gets me goin
Brackish- Kittie


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Rob Zombie - Dragula
Static X - Cannibal


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Anything Rob Zombie
Mudvayne Scarlet letters
Anything Godsmack
[email protected] me like you hate me

man all kinds of stuff gets me going !!! Gotta love the Octane on Sirus !!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so with you brutemanAl I listen to octane everyday just wish there was more rock channels on Sirius


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

ANYTHING by Mofro will get me in trouble 4 wheelin.
Roxanne by Sting & the Police will get me in massive trouble with the WIFE!!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I too listen to Octane on Sirius, best channel on the airwaves


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im diggin this song at the moment


----------



## roadiestar (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## roadiestar (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Skillet - Monster
Three Days Grace - World So Cold
ANTHING BY SYSTEM OF A DOWN!!!
:rockn:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't know who sings it but rap song, drive it like ya stole it. On you TUBE. Z06 vs. Chevy truck with 1200 HP.wish I could post it. I don't listen to rap,either....just to the point. Like mudvein, slipknot, sick puppies etc.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sick Puppies!!!!:agreed:
awesome in concert by the way!


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

GOSDSMACK, GODSMACK , GODSMACK, and TOOL to change it up a bit !!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ewww system of a down, lol dont know why but i cant stand them lol but hey they got more money then me for a reason and of course errrrybody knows godsmack thats a given


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Really, no System of a Down?!?!? your crazy!! lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Lamb of God...... All served up with a side dish of Mayhem!!!!

I'm the craziest ******* I know.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I listen to pretty much everything... if its loud and got a good beat, I can roll with it


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Hands down... " Burn it to the ground" by Nickelback


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw DevilDrivers "Swingin the dead" posted above, Great Jam also!!!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my two fav bands


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here is my new favorite song





</EMBED></EMBED></OB< p>


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

Wicked song , great vid, guess it's time to update my pod! :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a bada$$ video Walker. Good choice


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok on 2 pages of post i seen few bands that are good

lamb of god is amazing, but boys system of a down, nickleback, slipknot thats just noise lol or teenage music


step up the game to 


hatebreed
posin the well
underouth
as i lay dieing
attack attack
unearth
norma jean
atryue

i could go on and on lilbigtonka knows i listen to the loudest crazyiest hardcore around


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

underouth and atryue are sikkkk and bad company is a ba song like it more then the original


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

way of the fist: five finger death punch 
holy diver: killswitch engaged


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i no thats y i got them on my i pod plus underaouth is a florida band


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

shadows fall, everytime i die, story of the year, throwdown


wish all those mainstream crap bands would all stop playing music it sorry to say i hate disturbed, system of a down, godsmack, nickleback, all those = death taking a poop


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

as i lay dying and all that remains rock as well


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> as i lay dying and all that remains rock as well


Phree, 

I figured you for "It's Raining Men"


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes i no lol i could make a looooooong list of bands that once u listen to them u would never listen to a mainstream band agian. but then agian it would kill u people who listen to radio stations


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no way, f00. 
metalcore is whut i jam out


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

me 2 i hate country, pop, most rock, dance hip hop. rap tho some rap is nice


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Enter Sandman-Metallica
Mud Diggers-ft. Colt Ford
Colors-Crossfade
The Real Slim Shady-Eminem


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

pantera- cowboys from hell
lamb of god- *******
Clutch!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

atryue, forgot that one. HEY any Miley Sirus fans in the house... :friday: LMFAO! what is the proper ediquite for someone pulling up with the top 20 countdown blaring.??


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

walker said:


> here is my new favorite song
> 
> YouTube - Five Finger Death Punch- Bad Company< p>


I gotta go with walker on this on, by far my new fav song, and after seeing the video I love it that much more, just watched the vid three times AWSOME TUNE:rockn:


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

Lit Up -Buck Cherry (no, I'm not on drugs either lol, the song just takes me from 0 to 100, no matter what I'm doing haha)

and theres a few others, but not many...


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

crom a zone said:


> ok on 2 pages of post i seen few bands that are good
> 
> lamb of god is amazing, but boys system of a down, nickleback, slipknot thats just noise lol or teenage music


No offense but personally I could give a rats :booty: what you think about nickleback or system of a down or slipknot... they got some good tunes out and and aren't just teenage music or noise... That's my $.02 on it... :dance:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i just saying no need to get all:aargh4: :lol:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Tagged a center median wall on my bottled 07 r6 doin 154 listening to : TODM , not ment to be.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

crom a zone said:


> i just saying no need to get all:aargh4: :lol:


I know it man I'm just givin ya a hard time LOL


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

made in tx im with you too man nickleback has some good stuff.....i like to hear words in my music i guess and not just arghhhhhhhh arghhhhhhhhh and that 300 more times lol


----------



## krystalscoma (Sep 15, 2010)

i dont know if anyone else likes it but.... i dont wanna stop by ozzy


----------

